
Metals – Language Server for Scala - guifortaine
https://github.com/scalameta/metals
======
rudeboot
if you, like me, hadn't heard of language servers before:
[https://microsoft.github.io/language-server-
protocol/](https://microsoft.github.io/language-server-protocol/)

fun project!

